# C'est comment devant le Mac (quand personne ne regarde)? [n2]



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

Reprise du sujet ouvert à l'origine par Doc Evil.

A vos iSight, webcams et autres.


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Résumé des épisodes précédents :

_Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs._

*Les clips :

* - Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 ou DIVX
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez jaipatoukompri
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :

* - Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :

* - Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- MacG: Champions du Monde, par TibomonG4
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.
- Devant le mac avec Photo Booth, par iota.
 - Message à caractère informatif, par jahrom et Cie.
- C'est comment devant le Mac ? (avec Photo Booth), par iota.
- Une chanson d'été désabusée, par Roberto Vendez.
- Une mise en garde, par PATOCHMAN.
- Une impro à la guitare, par jaipatoukompri.

*Les dernières livraisons :

*
- Vacances caribéennes, par Poildep.
- Vacances balnéaires Alémiennes.
- Le doublage, par fredintosh.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2006)

Tiens, je vais essayer de profiter de mes vacances pour en refaire un...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai pas pu r&#233;sister l&#224; :love: maintenant que j'ai plus du matos qui lag &#224; balle 

Ladies and gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure  :love: :love: :love: 

http://users.skynet.be/modernthing/younghearts.mov


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> http://users.skynet.be/modernthing/younghearts.mov




 :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::love::love::love::love::love::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas pu résister là :love: maintenant que j'ai plus du matos qui lag à balle
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/modernthing/younghearts.mov



très beau boulot: superbe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure  :love: :love: :love:
> http://users.skynet.be/modernthing/younghearts.mov


 .... ca y est !!!!!!!!!!! ..... je suis fan ... définitivement fan !!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love:

ps : si tu entends "vlop vlop vlop" sous tes fenêtres, t'en fais pas, c'est moi qui campe devant chez toi avec ma HD en préparant un barbec sur mes Screamin' Eagle !!!!
:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2006)

Oh, vous ici cher ami :love: :love: :love: merci :rose:

c'est quand tu veux pour le barbec cela dit   quand tu veux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas pu résister là :love: maintenant que j'ai plus du matos qui lag à balle




  Va falloir que je m'y mette un de ces quatre...



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu veux pour le barbec cela dit   quand tu veux :love:



Fais gaffe quand y te proposeras de griller sa saucisse*...

* _je sais, elle est facile... Mais c'est ZeBig, autant prévenir. Cet homme est un pervers... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

Je sais pas pourquoi, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que Vincent MacDoom est noir. J'ai du me tromper.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe quand y te proposeras de griller sa saucisse*...
> 
> * _je sais, elle est facile... Mais c'est ZeBig, autant prévenir. Cet homme est un pervers... _



  ... tu me déçois Webo !!!!! ... pour Angie, pas de saucisses ... rien que des morceaux nobles viandeux et moëlleux à souhait !!!! ... la classe quoi !!!!!:love::love:
ps : c'est pas parce que je roule en HD que je ne sais pas me tenir !!!!! Arf !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que je m'y mette un de ces quatre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Elle etait facile hein  effectivement 

 :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2006)

*Une composition à trois les lendemains de Myrte...  même pas mal...:rateau:  *


*Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne...**:mouais:*​


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

z'avez pass&#233; une bonne nuit les filles ?!....... 
_(pas trop le foutoir dans le "dortoir" ?!)_

 :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Je regarderai cela quand j'aurai mon MacBook :love:


----------



## mado (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> z'avez passé une bonne nuit les filles ?!.......
> _(pas trop le foutoir dans le "dortoir" ?!)_
> 
> :love:



Juste un peu frippées


----------



## sofiping (15 Août 2006)

il y avait 2 ronfleuses et une deserteuse ....


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

et pas de photos ?!!


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Une composition à trois les lendemains de Myrte...  même pas mal...:rateau:  *
> 
> 
> *Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne...**:mouais:*​





Hihihihi !!! 

Chouette triplette de belles filles !    :love:


----------



## mado (16 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hihihihi !!!
> 
> Chouette triplette de belles filles !    :love:



Merci m'sieur 

Surtout un chouette moment partagé avec une bande de filles à l'énergie débordante et communicative :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Une composition à trois les lendemains de Myrte...  même pas mal...:rateau:  *
> 
> 
> *Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne...**:mouais:*​





arrfff ©  

on ne parlera jamais assez des ravages de la myrte  

les minettes en vacances


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2006)

Tiens, Sonny s'est lev&#233; de bonne humeur ce matin


----------



## dool (17 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Une composition à trois les lendemains de Myrte...  même pas mal...:rateau:  *
> 
> 
> *Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne...**:mouais:*​



Le truc c'est que je ne sais pas si les effets de la myrte se dissipent entièrement un jour ou l'autre...??!!   :love:
J'attend le live !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2006)

You... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You... :love:


And Me ! :love:


P.S. : Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tap&#233; tout le boulot en d&#233;pit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le c&#339;ur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2006)

Et le Doc qui a r&#233;pondu avec brio &#224; l'invitation hein aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You... :love:





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> And Me ! :love:
> 
> 
> P.S. : Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tapé tout le boulot en dépit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le cur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.





Putain vous êtes heu *magnifiques! :love::love::love:

*Voilà, je l'ai dit


----------



## elKBron (22 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tap&#233; tout le boulot en d&#233;pit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le c&#339;ur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.


alors en b&#234;te et disciplin&#233;, c'est ce que je fais... et l&#224; PAF ! (personne n'a d 'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pos&#233; de copyright sur celui-l&#224; ?!?) :



> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Modern__Thing.


donc, c'est leDoc qui en a h&#233;rit&#233;...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2006)

super


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> And Me ! :love:
> 
> 
> P.S. : Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tapé tout le boulot en dépit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le cur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.



le rhube lui va si bien


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> And Me ! :love:
> 
> 
> P.S. : Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tap&#233; tout le boulot en d&#233;pit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le c&#339;ur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.


Les deux, c'est possible aussi ! 

(Enfin, pas pour moi : "_Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; DocEvil_.").


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2006)

Tiens j'avais pas vu ce trou de cheveux derri&#232;re la derni&#232;re fois


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

Doc, tu as la classe de Fred Astaire. A quand le num&#233;ro de claquettes?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2006)

Triplette et duo bravo


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2006)

Impec tout les deux.  Vraiment bravo.  

Faut vraiment que je fasse un truc. J'ai assez d'imagination pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos encouragements et/ou vos coups de boule.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos encouragements et/ou vos coups de boule.


tout pareil... 

ah you :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2006)

Sorry, double, vBulletin a merd&#233; :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

J'ai quelques raisons de penser que tu n'es pas complètement remise.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelques raisons de penser que tu n'es pas complètement remise.


c'est aussi un peu la vodka hein :love: (l'alcool, &#231;a tue les microbes  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You... :love:




Marrant comme tout


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La grande classe.


----------



## joanes (29 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You... :love:






			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> And Me ! :love:
> 
> 
> P.S. : Les enfants, Modern_Thing s'est tapé tout le boulot en dépit d'un gros rhube. Soyez gentils, si le cur vous en dit, de bouler chez elle.




Vous êtes Beau :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2006)

Mici :love: on essaie :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'&#233;tait pr&#233;vu que je le balance en ligne, la preuve je suis quand m&#234;me en chaussettes, rien d'exceptionnel du tout hein, une tranche de vie rien de plus 

http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/ben_bibi.avi
(VLC si safari par vouloir)


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon c'était prévu que je le balance en ligne, la preuve je suis quand même en chaussettes, rien d'exceptionnel du tout hein, une tranche de vie rien de plus
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/ben_bibi.avi
> (VLC si safari par vouloir)


 


> Au fait, je suis dispo hein, moi celle qui veut me payer un verre à Mons, Lille ou Valenciennes et qui en plus veut coucher avec moi, je suis open


Bon OK où est-ce qu'on s'inscrit ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Si vous avez aimé l'allocution présidentielle, vous allez adorer...

Les Journées mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aimé l'allocution présidentielle, vous allez adorer...
> 
> Les Journées mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:



il est &#233;vident qu'il s'agit l&#224; d'un montage.
toute ressemblance&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> il est évident qu'il s'agit là d'un montage.
> toute ressemblance


C'est ça ton problème : tu n'assumes pas. 

_Merci Mike. Navrant, c'est le mot._


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2006)

Arghhhh! Vous êtes vraiment trop forts.    

Trop bon!


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2006)

Le jury atterré tient à remettre son prix spécial dans la catégorie les meilleurs arrangements-vocaux du 21e siècle pour les « wou-hou » qui feront date il en est sûr.








Grug a dit:


> il est évident qu'il s'agit là d'un montage.



ça pour être monté c'est plutôt bien monté _jme comprends _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aim&#233; l'allocution pr&#233;sidentielle, vous allez adorer...
> 
> Les Journ&#233;es mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:


On connait DocEvil. Ce n'est donc pas &#233;tonnant. 
Certaines rumeurs couraient autour des personnes de Grug et de Freelancer au sujet de leur penchant pour les chor&#233;graphies minables associ&#233;es &#224; des paroles consternantes. 

Mais teo? Que s'est-il pass&#233;? Ils t'ont forc&#233; la main, c'est certain. Te voir fondre en larmes en pleine projection m'a bris&#233; le c&#339;ur.

C'est d&#233;gueulasse. DocEvil, tu es le mal incarn&#233;. Comme tes ongles de pied.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aimé l'allocution présidentielle, vous allez adorer...
> 
> Les Journées mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:



Franchement c'est nul. Zéro, mal _monté_, pas drôle... J'ai même pas ri...  

... ah si y a un truc bien: le t-shirt à teo.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Franchement c'est nul. Zéro, mal _monté_, pas drôle... J'ai même pas ri...
> 
> ... ah si y a un truc bien: le t-shirt à teo.


Ils l'ont oblig&#233; &#224; le porter. 

C'est sans nom.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est sans nom.



Oh mais si, il y a un nom, et ce n'est pas joli-joli : c'est honteux !

A chaque nouveau film nous plongeons un peu plus dans l'horreur ! Quel exemple pour la jeunesse... La prochaine fois, tel que c'est parti, ils vont nous faire la remise du "suppositoire d'or" a un p&#233;tomane ! 





Bande de nazes !


----------



## PommeQ (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aimé l'allocution présidentielle, vous allez adorer...
> 
> Les Journées mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:


----------



## joanes (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aim&#233; l'allocution pr&#233;sidentielle, vous allez adorer...
> 
> Les Journ&#233;es mondiales de la Jeunesse ! :love:





DocEvil a dit:


> _Navrant, c'est le mot._





Non, non c'est pas que c'est navrant mais...heu, comment dire, enfin, bon, oui, donc, bien, bien, bravo les jeunes, hum, les JMJ ont de l'avenir du futur avec vous....enfin, disons que.. il faudra pas se plaindre si les &#233;glises se vident quoi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si vous avez aimé l'allocution présidentielle






a bout de 4 lecteurs differents ( ils se bloquaient sur la presentation du ministre teo )
j'ai enfin reussi a voir la video jusq'au bout et ......    j'ai bien fait d'insister     


bravoooooooo     et ........combient de cannettes de biere* avec ceci ?  



* sur la video il y avait quelq' une presentes mais je doute de les avoir toutes vue


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les Journ&#233;es mondiales de la Jeunesse !:love:





qui est cette nathalie? 
pourquoi je ne connais pas cette chanson ?  

oppppp le gars, encore une ou 2 le&#231;ons de chant avec les profs de la star ac' et  vous etes pret pour enregistrer un disque !!    


ahhhh , encore un mot ......     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Le jury atterré tient à remettre son prix spécial dans la catégorie les meilleurs arrangements-vocaux du 21e siècle pour les « wou-hou » qui feront date il en est sûr.



toi aussi tu as remarqué le superbe « wou-hou » de frelancer  ? 
......par contre teo avait l'air d'avoir oublié les paroles


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> qui est cette nathalie?
> pourquoi je ne connais pas cette chanson ?



la prochaine fois je vous le chanterai


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> * sur la video il y avait quelq' une presentes mais je doute de les avoir toutes vue


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> toi aussi tu as remarqué le superbe « wou-hou » de frelancer  ?
> ......par contre teo avait l'air d'avoir oublié les paroles


Freelancer, qu'on attend avec impatience dans une  version de : *"Sympathy for docevil"*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Freelancer, qu'on attend avec impatience dans une  version de : *"Sympathy for docevil"*


J'ai hâte de l'entendre. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Freelancer, qu'on attend avec impatience dans une  version de : *"Sympathy for docevil"*



J'ai peur que s'il commence par celle ci, il ne soit amené à poursuivre par *Love in vain*  (When the train, leave the station ...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai peur que s'il commence par celle ci, il ne soit amené à poursuivre par *Love in vain*


Pas sûr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas sûr...



Eh, fais gaffe, Amok poste parfois dans ce thread, tu pourrais le ménager un peu quand même, c'est fragile, un petit cur du quatrième âge ! :hosto:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Novembre 2006)

De djou, j'adore ce titre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Vite fait, pour mon loup d'amour et pour mackie qui prend tant de plaisir &#224; me voir faire le guignol&#8230; C'est par ici.


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vite fait, pour mon loup d'amour et pour mackie qui prend tant de plaisir à me voir faire le guignol C'est par ici.



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vite fait, pour mon loup d'amour et pour mackie qui prend tant de plaisir &#224; me voir faire le guignol&#8230; C'est par ici.


Ce que tu arrives &#224; faire avec ton visage est absolument incroyable. C'est bien la preuve de  ton caract&#232;re divin.


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce que tu arrives à faire avec ton visage est absolument incroyable.



Et ce n'est rien comparé à ce qu'il fait avec son corps...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et ce n'est rien comparé à ce qu'il fait avec son corps...


Veux-tu bien te taire, grand fou ! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et ce n'est rien comparé à ce qu'il fait avec son corps...


Tu sais, il y a des jours o&#249; je maudit cette satan&#233;e charte.


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Veux-tu bien te taire, grand fou ! :love:



Non, non : tu es le premier que je vois faire des pompes sans que les mains ni les pieds ne touchent le sol.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et ce n'est rien compar&#233; &#224; ce qu'il fait avec son corps...




Non ce soir, il est  pour moi ! Il a besoin d'un joli castor !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2006)

L'occident chrétien est foutu!...


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vite fait, pour mon loup d'amour et pour mackie qui prend tant de plaisir &#224; me voir faire le guignol&#8230; C'est par ici.


:love: J'adore l'&#233;rotisme torride qui se d&#233;gage de ton &#234;tre. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :love: J'adore l'érotisme torride qui se dégage de ton être. :love:


Ah ça Moi-même ça m'épate toujours.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2006)

Si tu pouvais faire Maya l'abeille, tu comblerais de bonheur un Suisse.  

Edit: mais j'ai une id&#233;e, si j'ai le temps...


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Non ce soir, il est  pour moi ! Il a besoin d'un joli castor !



Ta famille est au courant ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si tu pouvais faire Maya l'abeille, tu comblerais de bonheur un Suisse.
> 
> Edit: mais j'ai une id&#233;e, si j'ai le temps...


Envoie-moi un pull &#224; rayures jaunes et noires, un peu moulant (&#231;a devrait se trouver assez facilement en dessous du XXL) et je verrai ce que je peux faire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ta famille est au courant ?!


Ne va pas me le réveiller, il dort encore le pauvre. :love:


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2006)

Doc tu fais quoi le 31 prochain ? Je voudrais être sûre de rire et d'oublier quelques trucs encombrants. Nourri, logé, vue magnifique à la clef.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Doc tu fais quoi le 31 prochain ? Je voudrais être sûre de rire et d'oublier quelques trucs encombrants. Nourri, logé, vue magnifique à la clef.. :love:


À supposer que je n'aie pas, moi aussi, « quelques trucs encombrants » à oublier, ton invitation aurait eu tout pour me tenter si je n'avais pas eu à travailler ce jour-là


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah la vache! Un fou-rire tout seul comme un con au bureau avec mes collègues qui se demandent ce qui m'arrive!

Génial Doc!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2007)

Excellente année 2007 à vous tous  En espérant que cela vous plaira


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi j'aurais bien aime voir ta petite frimousse et tes voeux a toi :rose:  :love: mais sympa


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Excellente année 2007 à vous tous  En espérant que cela vous plaira



Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Excellente année 2007 à vous tous  En espérant que cela vous plaira



Tibo, toujours numbairoine du hit parade des meilleures cartes de vux :love: 

Meilleurs vux à toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

tibo, une fois de plus du tres beau travail :love: :love: :love: :love: 

je te souhaite a mon tour une excellente 2007  










1000 merci pour l'aide en 2006   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ben moi j'aurais bien aime voir ta petite frimousse et tes voeux a toi :rose:  :love: mais sympa





Mobyduck a dit:


> Merci.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tibo, toujours numbairoine du hit parade des meilleures cartes de vux :love:
> 
> Meilleurs vux à toi aussi





Princess Tatav a dit:


> tibo, une fois de plus du tres beau travail :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> je te souhaite a mon tour une excellente 2007
> 1000 merci pour l'aide en 2006   :love:



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Merci



C'est moi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[DM]4eRIlUcZVrdUU6PWJ[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Excellent!


Oui, enfin C'est un peu une escroquerie aussi, hein ? 
La vidéo d'Alain n'a évidemment aucun rapport avec ce sujet, mais ça collait tellement bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, enfin C'est un peu une escroquerie aussi, hein ?
> La vidéo d'Alain n'a évidemment aucun rapport avec ce sujet, mais ça collait tellement bien


C'est pas toi d&#233;guis&#233; en Souchon? Rhooo, je suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Puisque les forums offrent désormais la possibilité d'afficher les vidéos déposées sur YouTube/Google Video/DailyMotion, autant offrir une seconde jeunesse à quelques vieilleries. Enjoy ! 

[YOUTUBE]lpQoyvi34XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]otM-oTGzWS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bxCIxgstN74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]iwluYmAD1Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]5cMbzUjrKWY[/YOUTUBE]

Les autres un peu plus tard.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

Oul&#224; attention &#224; l'indigestion l&#224; :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oulà attention à l'indigestion là :sick:


Ne t'inquiète pas, il n'y aura pas que les miennes. Je commence par celles-là parce que c'est plus simple pour moi, mais j'espère bien en présenter d'autres. Et puis tu n'es quand même pas obligé de tout regarder d'un coup.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas, il n'y aura pas que les miennes. Je commence par celles-là parce que c'est plus simple pour moi, mais j'espère bien en présenter d'autres. Et puis tu n'es quand même pas obligé de tout regarder d'un coup.



Je les ai toutes mises en même temps et c'est pas mal hein quand même :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil célèbre dans le monde entier!! Woaw!


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, enfin C'est un peu une escroquerie aussi, hein ?
> La vidéo d'Alain n'a évidemment aucun rapport avec ce sujet, mais ça collait tellement bien



J'y ai cru un moment


----------



## fredintosh (21 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je les ai toutes mises en m&#234;me temps et c'est pas mal hein quand m&#234;me :rateau:



Tu as bien de la chance (ou tu mens :rateau: ), chez moi, la vid&#233;o ne charge pas, et quand je clique sur le lien de la vid&#233;o, &#231;a m'affiche ce message :
*This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request.
*
 

Son Immensit&#233; r&#233;serverait-elle ses &#338;uvres &#224; quelques personnes tri&#233;es sur le store ?


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu as bien de la chance (ou tu mens :rateau: ), chez moi, la vidéo ne charge pas, et quand je clique sur le lien de la vidéo, ça m'affiche ce message :
> *This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request.
> *
> 
> ...





Pareil chez moi..... :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (21 Janvier 2007)

Ici, ça inscrit "loading" à la place de la flèche "play" mais rien ne se passe...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Il faut souvent attendre quelques heures avant que des vidéos fraîchement mises en ligne soient disponibles partout.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Son Immensité débute avec YouTube. Soyez donc cléments ! 
J'ai modifié certains paramètres de la première vidéo. Si tout le monde peut la voir à présent, faites-le moi savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

La première fonctionne


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Son Immensité débute avec YouTube. Soyez donc cléments !
> J'ai modifié certains paramètres de la première vidéo. Si tout le monde peut la voir à présent, faites-le moi savoir.





gloup gloup a dit:


> La première fonctionne



Je confirme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Puisque tout semble rentré dans l'ordre, je vous envoie les suivantes. 

[YOUTUBE]vZobrFBV7Dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]kg8TBxEGu4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]dIWDcdm4VwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]r36iuvW5hiE[/YOUTUBE]

Les dernières en fin de soirée si vous êtes sages. Ou pas.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2007)

Quelle crise de larmes !!!! :love: :love:   

Merci Doc pour ces grands moments !!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2007)

C'est énorme... !         


Mes préférées, ce sont la deuxième, la quatrième et la neuvième, quelle crise de rires...    

 


Encore plein comme ça.

DocEvil, un artiste...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Il faudrait penser à remercier, pour sa participation, le chat de DocEvil - qui fait sa toilette - sur quelques vidéos en bas à gauche !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il faudrait penser à remercier, pour sa participation, le chat de DocEvil - qui fait sa toilette - sur quelques vidéos en bas à gauche !


C'est une chatte, elle s'appelle Missy et elle te remercie par ma main. 

[YOUTUBE]J2_4jLiPQT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]u3zAGy3Q4fU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]WIHacl9a48A[/YOUTUBE]

C'est tout pour ma trombine. Enfin, pour l'instant 
Ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite, j'attaque les duos.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Sorry, j'en avais oublié une 

[YOUTUBE]jVTXHaK_KhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve le n°11 d'une tristesse sans nom.... 

Tout plein de poésie cependant


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [youtue]WIHacl9a48A[/youtube]
> 
> C'est tout pour ma trombine. Enfin, pour l'instant&#8230;
> Ne vous r&#233;jouissez pas trop vite, j'attaque les duos.





Et apple ? :rateau:

Ca pourrait &#234;tre le clip original ! 
Que j'ai jamais vu d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et apple ? :rateau:
> 
> Ca pourrait &#234;tre le clip original !
> Que j'ai jamais vu d'ailleurs.


Merci. :rose:
Pour Apple, ils sont pr&#233;sents &#224; la fin non ? 

_Tant que j'y pense, &#231;a serait bien de ne pas citer les vid&#233;os, &#231;a alourdit un peu plus le chargement de la page._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Et pour la nuit, un premier duo avec Bassman. 

[YOUTUBE]2KqaLUFCMpw[/YOUTUBE]

_Mon Bassou, si tu nous regardes, je te bisoute tout partout._ :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2007)

Ah, celui l&#224;, un grand moment d'un MacGe qu'on aimerait bien retrouver :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Il me semblai bien qu'il était fou... 


Tu es magnifique!


----------



## Melounette (22 Janvier 2007)

Rrraaaah génial, je viens de me refaire toute la compil. Merci DocEvil.:love:Un des premiers fils que j'avais visité en arrivant au bar, et là où je suis devenue une fan du Doc. Mes pref, ça sera toujours la boule à facettes, et la Belgique, j'aimeuh j'aimeuh la vie.\o/
Par contre, je ne connaissais pas celle de Souchon, et là je suis sciée par terre. Mais quel talent.:rateau:
Quand j'aurais enfin reçu mon mac, pitètre je m'essaierais à l'exercice, mais jamais, jamais je ne l'égalerais, et c'est très bien comme ça.

DocEvil for ever.


----------



## Redoch (22 Janvier 2007)

MDR Bassou, tu nous as caché tous ces tallents depuis trop longtemps :rateau:  
Merci Docevil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et pour la nuit, un premier duo avec Bassman.




je viens de la revoir avec grand plaisir    


ben quoi dire ?  

bass non , decidement n'est pas belle comme fille et toi doc ..... ton regard sur "elle" ...   


.....surement une des tes video que j'aime le plus :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et pour la nuit, un premier duo avec Bassman.
> 
> [youtube]2KqaLUFCMpw[/youtube]
> 
> _Mon Bassou, si tu nous regardes, je te bisoute tout partout._ :love:


 
/kissou tout partout mon Doc :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140326 a dit:
			
		

> /kissou tout partout mon Doc :love:



Mais enfin! C'est &#224; cette date l&#224; que tu rentres toi? 

LA vache, quelle grand moment ce duo... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

zut , je ne peux plus editer........

doc, tu n'as jamais pensé a faire un duo voir plus de "Les brunes comptent pas pour des prunes"?   


.....decidement je dois arreter de jouer au singstar '80 avec fiston ....quoi que     

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

On pourrait en faire un commun sur "we are the world"...


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je trouve le n°11 d'une tristesse sans nom....
> 
> Tout plein de poésie cependant



Y a une lueur d'espoir tout au fond des yeux. Regardez bien!

Sinon merci DocEvil.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Putain mais pourquoi j'ai jet&#233; toutes mes vid&#233;os macg&#233; moi... 

Pis en refaire maintenant... ma femme va me prendre pour un fou... elle ne sait pas tout de mon pass&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te  Vous venez bient&#244;t, je vais l'affranchir


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4142031 a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais pourquoi j'ai jeté toutes mes vidéos macgé moi...


Je suis sûr que je ne suis pas le seul à les avoir stockées kekpart


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142193 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète  Vous venez bientôt, je vais l'affranchir



Partant


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4142193 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète  Vous venez bientôt, je vais l'affranchir





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4143016 a dit:
			
		

> Partant



Comme ça, vous serez plus les seuls à être "timbrés"


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme &#231;a, vous serez plus les seuls &#224; &#234;tre "timbr&#233;s"


Pas de blagues d&#233;sobligeantes, sinon tu vas te faire oblit&#233;rer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Une vidéo peut-être mon Bassou ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Pervers !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]IKQFMuB_cYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]WJd9HjcfUpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]nx4dE__NszU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Q_KEjUtfYgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2007)

Gna gna gna, oui en donner à d'autre avant d'en donner à DocEvil... 

Rhaaa Nathalie !!! :love:
Et dire que j'ai toujours pas vu les rushs...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2007)

Quand je pense que j'ai raté les deux derniers...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

Quelle bande de bras cass&#233;s quand m&#234;me ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Merveilleux! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Janvier 2007)

vous avez l'air d'être une bande de joyeux rigolos dites! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil connait par coeur un sacr&#233; r&#233;pertoire de chanson kitsch


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> vous avez l'air d'être une bande de joyeux rigolos dites! :love:



De la part d'une lapine suisse moustachue en Ray-Ban, je suis certain que le compliment leur va droit au cur !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4145462 a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil connait par coeur un sacr&#233; r&#233;pertoire de chanson kitsch



Oldelaf et monsieur D. c'est pas du kitsch ! 

C'est bien plus !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]IKQFMuB_cYw[/YOUTUBE]


Raaaah merci Doc, &#231;a fait du bien de revoir &#231;a, vraiment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Petits amis de CCDM,
Mes chers collègues,
Public chéri mon amour,

Le clip que tu vas voir maintenant est trop cool. Si tu es attentif, tu y apercevras un homme élégant et racé au torse glabre, une Suissesse délurée au chapeau mou et même (si, si) un membre actif de l'Amicale des sapeurs-pompiers de Paris et de la Marine nationale :love:
Ce clip n'est pas un clip ordinaire. Il ne s'agit pas de l'un de ces admirables petits exercices de postsynchronisation dont tu as l'habitude et qui te remontent le moral lorsque tu jettes un il navré sur l'immensité nue de ton désert affectif (non, non). Il s'agit du _faisant-de_ d'une vidéo tournée au mois d'août dernier, vidéo qui t'a fait tant rire à l'époque où tu passais assez lamentablement tes journées à te rôtir les fesses au soleil d'une plage ordinairement corse, bercé par le frisson d'une explosion lointaine. 
Bref, tu l'auras compris, ce clip ce sont tes vingt centimètres de bonheur quotidien les jours où Amok te délaisse, ton soleil d'hiver, ta poire pour la soif, ton cadeau au pied d'un sapin tardif mais enneigé. Parce que bon, la Corse c'est sympa, mais Paris au mois d'août, c'est bien joli tout de même. Parce que tu le vaux bien.

[YOUTUBE]IjEvNvtqibE[/YOUTUBE]

_Merci de ne pas citer les vidéos pour ne pas ralentir davantage le chargement de la page._


----------



## r0m1 (25 Janvier 2007)

Elle se lance p&#244; ta vid&#233;o Doc 



La vid&#233 a dit:


> "this video is no longer available"


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On pourrait en faire un commun sur "we are the world"...



chiche


----------



## PommeQ (25 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Elle se lance pô ta vidéo Doc



c ok pour moi

  Doc :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Elle se lance pô ta vidéo Doc


Maintenant si. Il faut juste patienter un peu, le téléversement vient de se terminer.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Janvier 2007)

"patience et longueur de temps....." 

J'ai juste été trop pressé , ça marche nickel !!!  

Doc, grug, teo et freelancer , c'est énorme !!  

Et j'aime beaucoup l'evolution du nombre des bouteilles s'accumulant sur la table...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

Ah voici enfin les fameux rushes ! :love:


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2007)

c'&#233;tait monstrueux


*On a bu mais on a bu !
 :love:  *

Je me souviens plus bien, mais on a bu
  (et la _droge_, c'est mal, hein tintin )

*Et on beuglait &#224; la fin, et on beuglait *

pffiou... les abdos... &#231;a faisait mal aussi


Doc, merci d'&#234;tre venu et puis tout le reste aussi !
:love: ​


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah voici enfin les fameux rushes ! :love:


hum&#8230;
en fait il y en a 2 heures&#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2007)

J'adore vos accents! Ce clip est juste g&#233;nIal!

Garage Bande! Juste g&#233;nIal!  

le poisson! Mon dieu, je crois que je vais rire pendant encore quelques heures. Quelle bande de joyeux lurons...

Merci.


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> hum
> en fait il y en a 2 heures



et la caméra n'était pas tout le temps allumée 

_Heureusement  _


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> et la caméra n'était pas tout le temps allumée
> 
> _Heureusement  _



C'est bien ce que je disais ... De magnifiques bras cassés ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'adore vos accents!


Ça c'est une pente glissante, très glissante


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

_Les liens indiqu&#233;s en rouge sont inactifs._

*Les clips :*

- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 | 13
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez jaipatoukompri
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Lastrada
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les &#171; &#339;uvres &#187; collectives :*

- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.
- Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne, par macelene, mado et sofiping.
- You And Me, par Modern_Thing et DocEvil.

*Les bonus :*

- Le r&#233;sum&#233; de Grug.
- Le clip de l'&#233;t&#233;, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Myst&#232;res z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- M&#233;gamix AES Team MacG&#233; - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- MacG: Champions du Monde, par TibomonG4
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donn&#233; par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donn&#233; par ficelle).
- Devant le mac avec Photo Booth, par iota.
 - Message &#224; caract&#232;re informatif, par jahrom et Cie.
- C'est comment devant le Mac ? (avec Photo Booth), par iota.
- Une chanson d'&#233;t&#233; d&#233;sabus&#233;e, par Roberto Vendez.
- Une mise en garde, par PATOCHMAN.
- Une impro &#224; la guitare, par jaipatoukompri.
- Vacances carib&#233;ennes, par Poildep.
- Vacances baln&#233;aires al&#233;miennes.
- Le doublage, par fredintosh.
- Confessions On a Living-room Floor, par jaipatoukompri.
- L'allocution pr&#233;sidentielle et le making-of, par Freelancer, Grug, teo et DocEvil.
- Les journ&#233;es mondiales de la Jeunesse, par Freelancer, Grug, teo et DocEvil.
- MacG In The Move! (2007 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.

*Les derni&#232;res livraisons :*

- Young Hearts, par Modern_Thing.
- Les iTriplettes de la Lanterne, par macelene, mado et sofiping.
- You And Me, par Modern_Thing et DocEvil.
- Confessions On a Living-room Floor, par jaipatoukompri.
- L'allocution pr&#233;sidentielle et le making-of, par Freelancer, Grug, teo et DocEvil.
- Les journ&#233;es mondiales de la Jeunesse, par Freelancer, Grug, teo et DocEvil.
- Bougeotte, par Lastrada.
- C'est moi qui suis Colargol, par DocEvil.
- MacG In The Move! (2007 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.

*Ne pas manquer :* les s&#233;quences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2007)

Super, de quoi regarder pendant les longues soir&#233;es d'hiver. 







Edith : Les vid&#233;os de WebO ne marchent plus...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Edith : Les vid&#233;os de WebO ne marchent plus...


En effet. J'ai corrig&#233; la liste.
Merci de me signaler tous les liens morts que vous trouverez.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Excellent! 



DocEvil a dit:


> Merci de me signaler tous les liens morts que vous trouverez.



La 5 de Modern_Thing Sieur St Exupery!


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2007)

Les vid&#233;os de Molgow ne marchent plus non plus... 
Et celle l&#224; non plus : "MacG: Champions du Monde, par TibomonG4"


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2007)

[gv]-9053693587447912486 [/gv]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Délicieusement débile


Moi ami virtuel de toi. Moi très heureux. :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2007)

[gv]2665770085801839522[/gv]


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2007)

Elle a de la chance :hein: :love:


Belle voix pour un poisson.



(ps moi c'est rose ! )


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Elle a de la chance :hein: :love:



:hein: 

C'est clair!  

:love:


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> la vidéo de Grug



Ha ptin c'est jaune !
A ba merde alors, ça c'est du scoop !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha ptin c'est jaune !



Et ça n'sait pas  !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Avant la prochaine mise &#224; jour de la liste, juste un petit message pour signaler aux curieux que WebO a gentiment accept&#233; de remettre ses vid&#233;os en ligne. Qu'il en soit remerci&#233;. 


> - Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...WebO a gentiment accepté de remettre ses vidéos en ligne. Qu'il en soit remercié.



Comme d'habitude, avec la langue ?? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Comme d'habitude, avec la langue ?? :love:


 
Non, sur ses genoux...   Bon, c'est bien beau tout ça... mais faudrait que je fasse un truc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le poisson Marchand



 Je viens de comprendre d'o&#249; viennent les "signes subliminaux" du bonhomme Grug


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Diverses choses et du soleil...
> :love: :love:
> ​



&#231;a m'a rendu toute triste. 

Mais c'est certainement joli quand le moral va bien&#8230;


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2007)

Ah oui, ce doit être ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Diverses choses et du soleil...
> :love: :love:
> ​



Moi ça me plaît bien ce petit côté mélancolique.  :love:

Merci.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

Tr&#232;s frais Roberto 

J'adore


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2007)

muy sympatico les petits dessins et le soleil :love: 

tu donnes vraiment envie de se remettre au dessin  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2007)

:love:  amusant de te voir dessiner et oublier le sujet du dessin


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Gn&#233; ?!... :mouais:


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s ce moment de po&#233;sie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de po&#233;sie que j'ai pens&#233; envoyer &#224; celle qui me pla&#238;t en guise de d&#233;claration d'amour (parce que les fleurs &#231;a est p&#233;rissable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompt&#233;...


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...



C'est marrant, mais moi en regardant ça, je suis pour une fois rempli de certitudes.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...






Si tu pouvais en faire une avec la version d'Alan Price Set, elle verrait tout de suite la richesse de ta personnalité


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *C'est sûr mon Poildep :* si elle prend peur ou même qu'elle fait la grimace, c'est que c'est au minimum _une mijaurée peu digne d'intérêt,_


J'espérais bien bénéficier de tes judicieux conseils en la matière.  Ceci dit, bien que tu aies raison et que je sache qu'elle n'est pas une mijaurée (elle a aimé me voir danser dans les antilles; elle devrait aimer ça), j'hésite encore. :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

en tout cas tu me rappelles le batteur fou des muppets  :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Diverses choses et du soleil...
> :love: :love:
> ​



Si tu comptes me faire naviguer sur ce tout petit bateau, je te le dis bien net, c'est non !
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re aller me saouler avec poildep !
:rateau:


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...





Screaming Jay Hawkins, je l'ai vu en concert il y a quelques années, ce type est complètement allumé ! 

Super, Mike !   :love:


----------



## elKBron (19 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en tout cas tu me rappelles le batteur fou des muppets  :love:



c est exactement ça ! merci, je cherhcais depuis tout à l heure


----------



## Melounette (20 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...


Mouhahahaaaa.Alors là, on me fait un truc comme ça, j'épouse tout de suite. Pitain, j'adore ta djeule.:love:


----------



## Nexka (20 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...



:love: :love: :love:

Moi aussi j'adore :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...



Oh putain !!!


Poildep, j'adore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Avril 2007)

C'est superbe PoildeP! Le final est juste grandiose! 
 
 je me demande juste comment tu fais pour ne pas éclater de rire devant ta cam T'as dû t'y reprendre à plusieurs fois? 

En tout cas, pas de doutes pour moi, adopté!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Apr&#232;s ce moment de po&#233;sie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de po&#233;sie que j'ai pens&#233; envoyer &#224; celle qui me pla&#238;t en guise de d&#233;claration d'amour (parce que les fleurs &#231;a est p&#233;rissable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompt&#233;...



L&#224;, nous sommes revenus aux plus grandes heures de ce fil. Je n'ose dire "ensorcellant" !  

:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en tout cas tu me rappelles le batteur fou des muppets  :love:



Entièrement d'accord, il y a chez poildep quelque chose de Jean-Marie (c'est le nom du batteur !)...
Avec un tel post, la journée n'est finalement pas perdue, bien au contraire  :love: 

Mike, je t'aime...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord, il y a chez poildep quelque chose de Jean-Marie (c'est le nom du batteur !)...




Animal ! Le nom du batteur fou du Muppet's show, c'est Animal ! Jean Marie, c'est la stupide traduction française qui en a été faite :mouais:

Pour le reste, je suis bien d'accord !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Animal ! Le nom du batteur fou du Muppet's show, c'est Animal ! Jean Marie, c'est la stupide traduction française qui en a été faite :mouais:
> 
> Pour le reste, je suis bien d'accord !



Ce message vous était offert par PascalSeptanteSept , l'encyclopédie vivante et omniprésente de MacG...   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ce message vous &#233;tait offert par PascalSeptanteSept , l'encyclop&#233;die vivante et omnipr&#233;sente de MacG...   :rateau:



Oh vous, hein, l'holothurie potag&#232;re priapique* clandestine, &#231;a va, hein !  



  



(*) cf Marie84 

EDIT : Sinon, c'est vrai qu'il y a des similitudes dans le comportement ! 

[youtube]ea7MC2ak_fc[/youtube]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Merci Pascal, j'adoooOOoore !!
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



Visiblement (pour moi, en tout cas), t'es pas le seul 

En tout cas, elle est tr&#232;s p&#233;dagogique, on sent bien la diff&#233;rence de signification entre "fi&#233;vreux" et "f&#233;brile" en la regardant


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2007)

devant/&#224; cot&#233; du Mac, parfois on d&#233;lire comme &#231;a  (dommage que la vid&#233;o soit un peu courte  et la qualit&#233; un peu moyenne :sick: )


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2007)

parfois c'est calme, très calme

[GV]5572395785009697250[/GV]


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2007)

Tain le type sur la chaise a bascule il disparait a la fin


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4247938 a dit:
			
		

> Tain le type sur la chaise a bascule il disparait a la fin


C'est ca la magie de la vidéo


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> C'est ca la magie de la vidéo


Nan, c'est un super pouvoir, mais &#231;a reste un secret entre nous&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (28 Avril 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Nan, c'est un super pouvoir, mais ça reste un secret entre nous



c'est toi  le nouveau Copperfield  ?   




 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est toi  le nouveau Copperfield  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, not'Grug, c'est un filon, c'est sûr, mais pas de cuivre, et si il a bonne mine, c'est plutôt de plomb !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, sur ses genoux...   Bon, c'est bien beau tout &#231;a... mais faudrait que je fasse un truc...



Soudaine inspiration, et petite faim. 

[YOUTUBE]vWNZipDbULM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nexka (29 Mai 2007)

Ben voilà, c'est malin, je revenais du yoga, j'étais toute zen, et maintenant je me tape la tête contre la table en hurlant "mais quand est ce que ça finit!!!! :hein: " 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Soudaine inspiration, et petite faim.
> 
> vide et haut



Et ainsi, fut révélé au monde ébahi, le secret millénaire de la célèbre et légendaire  amabilité helvétique


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Soudaine inspiration, et petite faim.



Doquéville m'en parlait justement hier : "j'ai du oublier mes sex toys en forme de carotte chez Web'o, il faut que je les récupère".

Je crains qu'il ne soit trop tard...:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Soudaine inspiration, et petite faim.



Et moi qui croyais qu'à la fin on aurait eu de la sueur et des larmes en voyant débarquer la voisine pour demander d'arrêter ce boucan Et bah même pas

Je suis déçu Vraiment !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Doqu&#233;ville m'en parlait justement hier : "j'ai du oublier mes sex toys en forme de carotte chez Web'o, il faut que je les r&#233;cup&#232;re".
> 
> Je crains qu'il ne soit trop tard...:mouais:



:sick: Je reviens.  



Stargazer a dit:


> Et moi qui croyais qu'&#224; la fin on aurait eu de la sueur et des larmes en voyant d&#233;barquer la voisine pour demander d'arr&#234;ter ce boucan&#8230; Et bah m&#234;me pas&#8230;
> 
> Je suis d&#233;&#231;u&#8230; Vraiment !



Y a un truc &#224; faire... Y a du potentiel.  _C'est comment devant le Mac quand on va sonner chez la voisine &#224; 5h du mat. _


----------



## fredintosh (31 Mai 2007)

Quand personne ne regarde, je teste les secret features de Garage Band 4.  

Purée, ils ont rajouté plein de boutons partout, ça devient d'un compliqué...  
Et on entend aussi quelques bugs par ci par là, mais bon... :rose: 
Désolé pour la qualité sonore, c'est le micro de mon MacBook. :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

C'est beau ! :love:

J'adore le piano.
Mais petite pr&#233;cision : que nous joues-tu ?

:love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais petite pr&#233;cision : que nous joues-tu ?



Au clair de la lune.  (enfin, presque...)

Clair de Lune, de Debussy


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Au clair de la lune.  (enfin, presque...)
> 
> Clair de Lune, de Debussy




C'est beau... :love:

Bravo à toi. 

Et quand même : elles sont bien les "secrets features" de GarageBand 4. 


:mouais:
:love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2007)

La classe, superbe, ça va tu te débrouilles quoi  
J'en aurais dit plus via CDB mais la machine est bloquée, tant pis pour mon clin d'oeil


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Soudaine inspiration, et petite faim.





rahhhhhh!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Le plus génial, c'est qu'on voit depuis le début que tu essaies de ne pas rire... Tu as les narines légérement plus écartées qu'au début de la vidéo.   Et l'oeil toujours rieur!  

Si on bouge le curseur de la vidéo, on peut te voir manger en accéléré, ça fait très "P&P"!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quand personne ne regarde, je teste les secret features de Garage Band 4.
> 
> Purée, ils ont rajouté plein de boutons partout, ça devient d'un compliqué...
> Et on entend aussi quelques bugs par ci par là, mais bon... :rose:
> Désolé pour la qualité sonore, c'est le micro de mon MacBook. :rateau:


Il y a des jours comme ça, j'aime à nouveau violemment ce sujet. Merci.


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Au clair de la lune.  (enfin, presque...)
> 
> Clair de Lune, de Debussy



Super....mais.....
Quand on joue sur un instrument pareil (piano à queue....un beau et bon) et qu'on met rancard à "The Busy".......Même si c'est bien exécuté....on met une chemise blanche avec boutons de manchettes et pas de jeans SVP. :


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juin 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Super....mais.....
> Quand on joue sur un instrument pareil (piano à queue....un beau et bon) et qu'on met rancard à "The Busy".......Même si c'est bien exécuté....on met une chemise blanche avec boutons de manchettes et pas de jeans SVP. :



Bah, en fait, c'était juste initialement un outil de travail pour moi-même, pour voir les trucs à corriger... et puis, ensuite, je me suis dit que c'était à peu près montrable.  

Mais les oreilles et yeux expert(e)s sauront y trouver maints défauts. Ce n'est pas de la fausse modestie, je vous assure. C'est que malheureusement, je n'ai pas beaucoup le temps de pratiquer, d'où quelques difficultés dans les passages un peu rapides, qui demandent souplesse et assurance physique... Le cerveau sait, mais les doigts ne suivent pas. C'est très douloureux de se sentir limité. Le piano, c'est du sport, mine de rien.

Merci en tous cas pour vos messages.  

Quand j'aurai le temps, je vais essayer de faire mieux avec d'autres morceaux, et une meilleure prise de son.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Au clair de la lune.  (enfin, presque...)
> 
> Clair de Lune, de Debussy





fredintosh a dit:


> Bah, en fait, c'était juste initialement un outil de travail pour moi-même, pour voir les trucs à corriger... et puis, ensuite, je me suis dit que c'était à peu près montrable.
> 
> Mais les oreilles et yeux expert(e)s sauront y trouver maints défauts. Ce n'est pas de la fausse modestie, je vous assure. C'est que malheureusement, je n'ai pas beaucoup le temps de pratiquer, d'où quelques difficultés dans les passages un peu rapides, qui demandent souplesse et assurance physique... Le cerveau sait, mais les doigts ne suivent pas. C'est très douloureux de se sentir limité. Le piano, c'est du sport, mine de rien.
> 
> ...


N'hésites pas à poster d'autres morceaux, s'il te plaît !... 
Jamais, jamais, je n'aurais dû laisser tomber le piano....
Ça fait un moment que je me le dis...
En te voyant  jouer j'ai des regrets...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juin 2007)

Et toi, Bloody-Mary ; c'est quand que tu nous ponds une petite vidéo?...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi, Bloody-Mary ; c'est quand que tu nous ponds une petite vidéo?...


Faudrait que j'ai le matos pour... :hein: 
Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait que j'ai le matos pour... :hein:
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant...



Rien qu'avec toshop et iMovie, on peut arriver à faire bouger des images comme au bon temps des pionniers de l'animation...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bah, en fait, c'était juste initialement un outil de travail pour moi-même, pour voir les trucs à corriger... et puis, ensuite, je me suis dit que c'était à peu près montrable.
> 
> Mais les oreilles et yeux expert(e)s sauront y trouver maints défauts. Ce n'est pas de la fausse modestie, je vous assure. C'est que malheureusement, je n'ai pas beaucoup le temps de pratiquer, d'où quelques difficultés dans les passages un peu rapides, qui demandent souplesse et assurance physique... Le cerveau sait, mais les doigts ne suivent pas. C'est très douloureux de se sentir limité. Le piano, c'est du sport, mine de rien.
> 
> ...



C'est déjà de la pur boulette!  
Continue!!!


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2007)

Tu connais "Michael est de retour" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu connais "Michael est de retour" ?




Michel Nascar ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu connais "Michael est de retour" ?



Je sais pas ce qui m'arrive, je sens que je vais dormir comme un bébé... :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu connais "Michael est de retour" ?



 Chiche !


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Chiche !


loooool, ca me rappelle ma tendre enfance, et mon pere qui ecoutait ca sur un superbe vynil. j en ai la larme à loeil. Merci fredintosh


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2007)

Boulez tous Fredintosh.*

Je ne peux pas le faire actuellement, mais il ne perd rien pour attendre. 






*Vert, cela va s'en dire.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2007)

atta, c'est  m&#244;a m&#234;me personnellement je qui ai eu l'id&#233;e


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Juin 2007)

Vous n'allez pas souvent a la messe.........Parceque ce Michael la, il a un style encens.
Cela dit, bravo pour la main gauche......la mienne aurait plutot tendance a ne pas ignorer ce que fait ma main droite.


----------



## NED (6 Juin 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas souvent a la messe.........Parceque ce Michael la, il a un style encens.
> Cela dit, bravo pour la main gauche......la mienne aurait plutot tendance a ne pas ignorer ce que fait ma main droite.



En même temps il est un peu prof de piano avec une école à son nom a Neuilly le Fred. Ba oui il paye pas de mine comme ça mais quand même....


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> En même temps il est un peu prof de piano avec une école à son nom a Neuilly le Fred. Ba oui il paye pas de mine comme ça mais quand même....


 
Prof ou pas....il aurait pu nous le jazzer ce Michael.........Alleeez alleez allez allez...allelouya! allelouya!  (Bis) :


----------



## dool (18 Août 2007)

bient&#244;t la rentr&#233;e, et son cartable


S. et D. aux chants
C. au cri et aux bidouillages info
D. au montage
Paroles disponibles pour ceux qui auraient du mal ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> bient&#244;t la rentr&#233;e, et son cartable
> 
> 
> S. et D. aux chants
> ...


aaaaaaah, &#231;a faisait un bail que j'avais pas autant ris sur MacG! :love: :love: 
Merci merci merci! C'est :love: 

Vous &#234;tes parfaits!


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> bient&#244;t la rentr&#233;e, et son cartable
> 
> 
> S. et D. aux chants
> ...


 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> bient&#244;t la rentr&#233;e, et son cartable
> 
> 
> S. et D. aux chants
> ...



Excellent


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> bientôt la rentrée, et son cartable
> 
> 
> S. et D. aux chants
> ...



Un joli remake de _la Belle et la Bête_...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2007)

Affreux les lames derri&#232;re.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2007)

:love:  King Ju a les cheveux qui ont pouss&#233; non ?


----------



## mado (18 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> bientôt la rentrée, et son cartable
> 
> 
> S. et D. aux chants
> ...



:love:
Tu vois, pas besoin de vieillir trop vite.
:love:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2007)

Quand personne ne regarde, devant mon Mac, je joue avec mon chien. :mouais: 

:love: 

(remarquez le salut final en direction de ses cong&#233;n&#232;res)


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> *remarquez le salut final en direction de ses congénères*)



prout? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> je joue avec mon chien. :mouais:



T'es sûr sûr que t'as un chien ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Août 2007)

Mais c'est le chat potté de shrek !!!


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4383668 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr sûr que t'as un chien ?



Comment ça, c'est pas un chien ?  

On m'aurait menti ? :mouais: 

Je me disais aussi que ses aboiements étaient suspects. :hein: 




jahrom a dit:


> Mais c'est le chat potté de shrek !!!


Oui, mais le premier qui dit que moi, je ressemble à Shrek...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Comment ça, c'est pas un chien ?
> 
> On m'aurait menti ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Bof ! Chat ou chien, c'est excellent


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

* &#224; m&#244;man...*



*la nuit, le jour, tout le temps !*


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Septembre 2007)

Au d&#233;but j'ai cru entendre Sinatrta.... mais non....c'est lui en mieux. chapeau la synchro !


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> * à môman...*
> 
> 
> 
> *la nuit, le jour, tout le temps !*



Oui, chapeau pour le leaping


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> * &#224; m&#244;man...*
> 
> 
> 
> *la nuit, le jour, tout le temps !*


 :love:

manque le chapeau


----------



## anntraxh (7 Septembre 2007)

oui
oui oui  

et quel charme, ce starmac ! :love:


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2007)

Ou comment passer de la bête au beau !!


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> * à môman...*
> 
> 
> 
> *la nuit, le jour, tout le temps !*



elle en a de la chance ta moman :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> * à môman...*
> 
> 
> 
> *la nuit, le jour, tout le temps !*



Et, en plus, il chante

Non, non, ça c'est trop

Que va-t-il faire encore ?

(y a pas un modo pour le bannir à jamais ?)





(merci, A.)


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

Bon bah c'est l'essai de ma petite mandoline que j'ai eu pour mon anniversaire, je venais juste de l'accorder   

[YOUTUBE]sSc5wkOl2Yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Je prends le pari de faire 2-3 arrangements, de travailler un peu le truc, de mettre à l'arrache un vernis actuel et tu dodelineras de la tête comme un chien sur la plage arrière d'une R5 customisée


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je prends le pari de faire 2-3 arrangements, de travailler un peu le truc, de mettre à l'arrache un vernis actuel et tu dodelineras de la tête comme un chien sur la plage arrière d'une R5 customisée




:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et tu dodelineras de la tête comme un chien sur la plage arrière d'une R5 customisée



I wanna be your dog !


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je prends le pari de faire 2-3 arrangements, de travailler un peu le truc, de mettre à l'arrache un vernis actuel et tu dodelineras de la tête comme un chien sur la plage arrière d'une R5 customisée


Je veux voir ça.


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]S8SXvkA0rV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2007)

Comme quoi, même avec un Mac, on peut parfois manquer de créativité.  

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2007)

Ta ta ta taaaaaaaaan!!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est bien là que je vais devoir payer mon lourd tribu .... je suis prêt, les 12 prises sont dans la boîte, mercredi soir je poste, Maître starmac: c'est j-2.
A tous les autres, mille pardons par avance...


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2007)

Arf ! l'inspiration de l'improvisation..... 

*VidéoNED*


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arf ! l'inspiration de l'improvisation.....



   Un m&#233;nestrel maquis ?  C'est cibl&#233; &#231;a, non ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un ménestrel maquis ?  C'est ciblé ça, non ?



Ah nan mais quel couillon    

Bon faut absolument que je vous mix la version 2007 parce que sinon vous allez continuez de croire que cet instrument ne peut être que moyenâgeux :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arf ! l'inspiration de l'improvisation.....
> 
> *VidéoNED*



  

Mais pourtant tu n'as perdu aucun défi


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah nan mais quel couillon
> 
> Bon faut absolument que je vous mix la version 2007 parce que sinon vous allez continuez de croire que cet instrument ne peut être que moyenâgeux :rateau:




mais non, mais non  
  

[gv]4646991569546551927&hl=en[/gv]​


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> mais non, mais non



D&#233;jant&#233;, l'poisson, &#224; peine croyab'.


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un ménestrel maquis ?  C'est ciblé ça, non ?


*OUI c'est ciblé !!!*



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah nan mais quel couillon
> Bon faut absolument que je vous mix la version 2007 parce que sinon vous allez continuez de croire que cet instrument ne peut être que moyenâgeux :rateau:


Mais c'est tout le charme de cet instrument, il n'empèche que je pense que tu viens de créer le TUBE de Macgé !!! 
Ca va être samplé et ressamplé ça j'en suis sur. Regarde le poisson, il est déjà imbibé par la mélodie.... :hosto: 



Nexka a dit:


> Mais pourtant tu n'as perdu aucun défi


Non, mais j'avais trop envie... 



Grug a dit:


> mais non, mais non


Completement marteau l'écaillé du bocal !!!


----------



## kisbizz (2 Octobre 2007)

il faut bannir ce jaipatoukompri ,  sous ses air de ptit mec innocent il nous  rends tous fou:mouais: :mouais: 

sa chose a 4 cordes* est en realit&#233; un instrument malefique     





ps:

4 cordes ou plus?    

grug , ton doc c'est tromp&#233; dans l'ordennance?  ........:love: 

ned : c'est la nouvelle berceuse pour ta fille  ?   .........:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *OUI c'est cibl&#233; !!!*



'Tain, mais t'es un fou dangereux toi...


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2007)

Mon doc...


C'&#233;tait mieux avant  

J'adore :love: :love:


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain, mais t'es un fou dangereux toi...



J'ai encore des reserves.......................................


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah nan mais quel couillon
> 
> Bon faut absolument que je vous mix la version 2007 parce que sinon vous allez continuez de croire que cet instrument ne peut être que moyenâgeux :rateau:


Vil foutriquet, et moi qui commençait à essayer un accompagnement avec ma vielle à roue et au cistre... pfff de toute façon j'ai ni cam ni micro pour l'enregistrer :hein:


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> mais non, mais non
> 
> 
> Gouglevideaux​



_Qui a mis un acide dans le bocal ? _


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

Ringa pakia !!! Hiii !!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

Image shack me plante et est en rade, j'en rage, j'ai encore 8 figures imposées à rendre, argggg !!!  j'y arriverai


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Image shack me plante et est en rade, j'en rage, j'ai encore 8 figures imposées à rendre, argggg !!!  j'y arriverai



du calme.... patience......zen  
le plus dur a eté fait , le reste viendra tout seul  



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Oui... Poussez poussez poussez poussez!... Souuuuuuuuuuufleeeeez!...


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Oh 'Tain d'Ad&#232;le&#169;! Comment qu'c'est dommage que Touma&#239; soit plus l&#224;!...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux aller la chercher&#8230; elle fait de l'informatique facile &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

[/URL]


[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

DOUUUUZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!






[/URL]


[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]



j'aime Jeanne Cherhal


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

Merci de votre indulgence !

Force et Honneur


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Merci de votre indulgence !
> 
> Force et Honneur



*Bravo !*​


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2007)

Bande de malades !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Je peux mourir désormais...


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2007)

N'importe quoi ce forum...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> N'importe quoi ce forum...:love:




Et t'as pas encore tout vu gamin...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> j'aime Jeanne Cherhal




qui es encore celle ci ?  



ps: la premiere er derniere fotos sont pas les memes ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et t'as pas encore tout vu gamin...



Le pire est &#224; venir, il para&#238;t.

'pis le pire, c'est l'avenir, d'abord.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: la premiere er derniere fotos sont pas les memes ?



Nan... Taiqueulouque eugaine...



> qui es encore celle ci ?



Madame Scub', peut &#234;tre... Fallait bien quelqu'un pour faire les tofs...


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> qui es encore celle ci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ps: la premiere er derniere fotos sont pas les memes ?




Pas tout à fait chère amie, je suis plus exalté et enthousiaste sur la dernière après avoir massacré mes adversaires. Bien à toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Le pire est à venir, il paraît.
> 
> 'pis le pire, c'est l'avenir, d'abord.



Pour un jeune tu es intelligent... C'est bien ça ; tu survivras peut être à tes congénères...


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> qui es encore celle ci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ps: la premiere er derniere fotos sont pas les memes ?




Voilà Jeanne c'est elle, un de ses albums : douze fois par an !


​


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour un jeune tu es intelligent... C'est bien ça ; tu survivras peut être à tes congénères...



Ou alors il finira comme les vieux alcoolos de ce site


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ou alors il finira comme les vieux alcoolos de ce site



Ne lui fais pas miroiter des félicités hors d'atteinte pour le moment, malheureux!!!!


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ou alors il finira comme les vieux alcoolos de ce site





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ne lui fais pas miroiter des félicités hors d'atteinte pour le moment, malheureux!!!!





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour un jeune tu es intelligent... C'est bien ça ; tu survivras peut être à tes congénères...



A mes congénères, certes, mais à ma cirrhose...:sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> A mes congénères, certes, mais à ma cirrhose...:sick:



Tu sais, c'est pas si facile que ça à choper


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais, c'est pas si facile que ça à choper



Tu sais de quoi tu parles. 
N'est ce pô?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu sais de quoi tu parles.
> N'est ce pô?



A few, my nephew...


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu sais de quoi tu parles.
> N'est ce pô?



Ouais, mais le sieur Patoch', c'est pas pareil, c'est un être sans foi ni loi. Pas de foie, pas d'cirrhose du foie, forcément. C'pas du jeu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, mais le sieur Patoch', c'est pas pareil, c'est un être sans foi ni loi. Pas de foie, pas d'cirrhose du foie, forcément. C'pas du jeu.



Et ta soeur ?!?


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je peux mourir désormais...



Ho ba non pas tout de suite... 
Tu vas bien nous pourrir quelques thread encore avant.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

J'ai tout de même le sentiment qu'on s'écarte largement du sujet de ce fil. Non que ça me dérange vraiment. C'est juste par moments une vague impression de gâchis.


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Voilà Jeanne c'est elle, un de ses albums : douze fois par an !
> 
> 
> ​



ceci dit, on ne dit pas de mal de jeanne sans que je ne bannisse c'est comme si vous disiez du mal de ma maman.

on revient dans le fil ? fredintosh c'est classe mais le reste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> on revient dans le fil ? fredintosh c'est classe mais le reste



Fredintosh ?...  

T'es bourré ou bien ?...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2007)

_oui de la faute &#224; rezba&#8230;  

ceci dit, j'aime debussy et Jeanne (figure-toi qu'elle lit le forum la pauvre&#8230_


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2007)

Ca s'effiloche, ça s'effiloche, et après Doc va encore dire que c'était mieux avant .... pfff


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Force et Honneur



et petit cadeau   :love:


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2007)

bon&#8230; je vais pas passer la serpilli&#232;re, pas &#224; cette heure&#8230; mais j&#8217;aime bien la vie de ce fil qui sait se faire tr&#232;s discret entre deux contributions : on se fout qu&#8217;il squatte la premi&#232;re page du bar ou qu&#8217;il sombre dans ses ab&#238;mes si chacune de ses renaissances est un petit plaisir


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _oui de la faute à rezba
> 
> ceci dit, j'aime debussy et Jeanne (figure-toi qu'elle lit le forum la pauvre)_



Effectivement, la pauvre !   j'ai eu l'occasion de croiser son chemin de façon off c-a-d hors contexte show biz, très sympa, quelqu'un de bien


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Effectivement, la pauvre !   j'ai eu l'occasion de croiser son chemin de façon off c-a-d hors contexte show biz, très sympa, quelqu'un de bien



Rezba est dans le Show biz ???? mais il fait quoi dans le show biz ???:mouais::mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

_il est en face de moi, a priori il fait stripteaseuse hardcore&#8230; _


----------



## Nobody (6 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Rezba est dans le Show biz ???? mais il fait quoi dans le show biz ???:mouais::mouais:



J'sais pas trop... Toujours est-il que, d'après des bruits de couloir, il serait occupé à tenter un retour désespéré. On parle de fer à repasser, de couleur rose, de trucs électrifiés et électrifiants, enfin des ustensiles qui pourraient masquer quelque sombre histoire déambulatoire. Va savoir. Pi les gens sont méchants, vous savez, ma bonne dame.


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2007)

bah c'est comme ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4432519 a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est comme &#231;a



Buurrppp ! Quelqu'un aurait des pilules contre le mal de mer, S.V.P. :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

pour moi aussi merci      

dis alem t'es sur quel bateau là et surtout pas trop dangereux le rasage dans ces conditions  ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> bah c'est comme ça


L'effet est très réussi ! J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> bah c'est comme ça



Ah ouais, c'était le jour où le marin soufflait, y'avait du roulis !


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour moi aussi merci
> 
> dis alem t'es sur quel bateau l&#224; et surtout pas trop dangereux le rasage dans ces conditions  ?



tu n'as donc pas du remarquer que j'arbore sur mes derni&#232;res photos ou sur cette vid&#233;o une toison faciale l&#233;g&#233;rement rouss&#226;tre (les origines flamandes s&#251;rement) ?




			
				l'&#233;crieur;4432611 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, c'&#233;tait le jour o&#249; le marin soufflait, y'avait du roulis !



juste apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre fait courir apr&#232;s par un chien enrag&#233; effectivement&#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

C'est och och dans la salle de bains de Zerba!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

La vache, j'ai failli recracher mon caf&#233; sur le clavier.
Sont fous ces bretons de faire des salles de bains sur la mer... 


et on peut savoir ce que tu faisais &#224; poil dans la salle de bain de Rezba? :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et on peut savoir ce que tu faisais &#224; poil dans la salle de bain de Rezba? :mouais:


Un chibre?


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est och och dans la salle de bains de Zerba!


yep, y'a un tintin bourr&#233; qui va s'exprimer&#8230; heureusement, il manque le bouquet final  

(al&#232;m :  )


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et on peut savoir ce que tu faisais à poil dans la salle de bain de Rezba? :mouais:


_à ton avis ? _


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4432695 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as donc pas du remarquer que j'arbore sur mes derni&#232;res photos ou sur cette vid&#233;o une toison faciale l&#233;g&#233;rement rouss&#226;tre (les origines flamandes s&#251;rement) ?



Sous l'ancienne &#233;gypte &#231;a t'aurais co&#251;t&#233; la peau et t'aurais anticip&#233; le d&#233;part  T'as vu ? t'aurais pus &#234;tre le h&#233;ro d'une &#233;pop&#233;e plus c&#233;l&#232;bre que le seigneur des anneaux pendant des mil&#233;naires... c'est trop injuste la vie :rateau::love:




			
				al&#232;m;4433376 a dit:
			
		

> _&#224; ton avis ? _


tu t'imaginais dans la pub Obao:love:


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

:love: vi&#8230; :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]GD1Ag1UG5OE[/YOUTUBE]​
Bonux à quelque-part...​


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> :sehr mad:


Ne compte pas sur moi pour la bi&#232;re, tu l'as cherch&#233;!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2007)

Faut que je change de pass: quelqu'un poste avec mon compte. Je parle pas du tout comme &#231;a en plus!


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut que je change de pass: quelqu'un poste avec mon compte. Je parle pas du tout comme ça en plus!



Arf tu me rassures, j'ai eu très peur que tu sois accro à l'hydréliox


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2007)

Tribute to Docquèville :

[gv]-5695363706588149645&hl=en[/gv]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

et sinon, ça va bien? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et sinon, ça va bien? :mouais:


nan :sick:


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2007)

L'eau du bocal s'en est &#233;vapor&#233;e


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2007)

Un petit passage de mes vacances à Lisbonne filmé par mon amoureuse*.

[youtube]cr8Q36sGMEM&rel=1[/youtube]

_* eh oui désolé les filles_


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Octobre 2007)

Pur&#233;e, pas froid aux yeux de prendre le Mac sur le bateau!


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Purée, pas froid aux yeux de prendre le Mac sur le bateau!



"C'est le mac qui prend la mer et la mer qui prend le mac"


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2007)

tin tin tin !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est là qu'on voit qu'iMovie 08 a quand même vachement perdu de fonctions de montage par rapport à la version 06, dis-donc...  

 :rateau:


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai tout de même le sentiment qu'on s'écarte largement du sujet de ce fil. Non que ça me dérange vraiment. C'est juste par moments une vague impression de gâchis.



[YOUTUBE]HyLengmKHr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2007)

[DM]McDwpBa4S3Tr4nvVM[/DM]​


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_j'ai fait des &#233;mules ? Tyite Bulle, tu devrais poster la tienne alors ! 
_


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _j'ai fait des émules ? Tyite Bulle, tu devrais poster la tienne alors !
> _



Oui... je t'ai piqué le concept.  :rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_Tyite bulle l'a fait avant toi sans que tu ne le saches ! 

ceci dit, je te rassure, j'ai juste exploit&#233; une faille de mon outil&#8230; et des vid&#233;os s&#233;quentielles comme la mienne existaient bien avant (intervallom&#233;trie, etc&#8230
_


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2007)

oulalah ça tourne... :sick: :casse: ....bruup


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eZmffknH-mU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jugnin (5 Novembre 2007)

[DM]1XWconyMLgmPdnY9o[/DM]
_Nan, rien, j'ai faim._​


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2007)

Jugnin c'est devant ton mac ça?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Jugnin c'est devant ton mac ça?


ben oui, le macbook posé sur un banc et roules...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ben oui, le macbook posé sur un banc et roules...


...ma poule.


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Jugnin c'est devant ton mac ça?



Non, j'avoue, c'est du côté droit.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> ...ma poule.


 lol ^^ il a os&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4465877 a dit:
			
		

> lol ^^ il a os&#233;



Le premier qui ne dit pas que c'est m&#234;me &#224; &#231;a qu'on les reconna&#238;t gagne le droit de revenir en deuxi&#232;me semaine


----------



## kisbizz (17 Novembre 2007)

poildep a dit:


> Après ce moment de poésie offert par Roberto (merci et bravo  ), une autre forme de poésie que j'ai pensé envoyer à celle qui me plaît en guise de déclaration d'amour (parce que les fleurs ça est périssable) mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'effet escompté...



j'ai faillit louper ce grand moment     


dis poildep , comment elle a pris cette declaration d'amour ?   



troppppp .......top  




ps: il y a plus personne pour mettre a jours ces beaux moment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai faillit louper ce grand moment
> 
> 
> dis poildep , comment elle a pris cette declaration d'amour ?



C'est un artiste, notre "screamin'Jay Poildep" ! he put a spell on us !


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2007)

IMPRO totale, j'ai des voisins, je suis obligé de chanter du bout des lèvres, m'en fous bientôt j'me casse.


----------



## elKBron (21 Décembre 2007)

heureusement qu'il fait tres froid en ce moment... au moins ce que tu nous donnes à manger est bien conservé, car depuis septembre 2006 ...


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2007)

Bah c'est pas stipulé que la vidéo doit être de 1ère fraîcheur


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah c'est pas stipulé que la vidéo doit être de 1ère fraîcheur


pas grave, la plupart sont ronds comme de queues de pelles toute l'année, les autres si ils décuvent plus souvent restent au tapis par habitude, alors pour ce qui est de la fraîcheur : te fais pas de mouron aucun être habité de ces lieux ne pourrait dire quoi que ce soit  (si ils remarquent quelque chose...  :rateau


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pas grave, la plupart sont ronds comme de queues de pelles toute l'année, les autres si ils décuvent plus souvent restent au tapis par habitude, alors pour ce qui est de la fraîcheur : te fais pas de mouron aucun être habité de ces lieux ne pourrait dire quoi que ce soit  (si ils remarquent quelque chose...  :rateau



"fais attention Gérard, fais attention... ta mère et moi, surtout ta mère abruti je travaille toute la journée.... Géraaaaaarrrrd"


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> IMPRO totale, j'ai des voisins, je suis obligé de chanter du bout des lèvres, m'en fous bientôt j'me casse.



Je préférais ton vieux luth moyenâgeux...comment veux-tu que je refasse un tube avec ça????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=SpKgh77eADI


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]SpKgh77eADI[/YOUTUBE]



C'est mieux comme ça, non?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est mieux comme ça, non?


Oui, euh, bon...

T'as fini de frimer avec tes balises ?
Hé hé.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (7 Janvier 2008)

balises en carton !​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> balises en carton !​



Bali*ch*es en carton*ch*


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2008)

Linda de Souza, sort de ce corps !! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> balises en carton !​





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bali*ch*es en carton*ch*





Bassman a dit:


> Linda de Souza, sort de ce corps !! :affraid:


Merci pour cette remontée exemplaire de ce que le Bar peut offrir de meilleur.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merci pour cette remontée exemplaire de ce que le Bar peut offrir de meilleur.



Mon cher Anus Dei,

Je sais que "remontée" est une expression consacrée, mais en l'espèce, ton fil est accroché en haut du Bar depuis quelques temps...
Ceci étant dit, et nonobstant, je t'accorde que son contenu est aussi efficace qu'un comprimé de paroxétine. 

La Bise.

L'écrieur


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merci pour cette remontée exemplaire de ce que le Bar peut offrir de meilleur.



Mwwwooooa j'tricote dans mon coin............


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3MC1s3gKRIE[/YOUTUBE]​
 bien fait de pas avoir traîné sur MacG aujourd'hui moi...​


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2008)

Dommage que le cameraman soit si mauvais en ski    

Et le champs de bosses bordel ??? C'est pour les iench' ?


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Dommage que le cameraman soit si mauvais en ski
> 
> Et le champs de bosses bordel ??? C'est pour les iench' ?




nan, c'est pour les nounours


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2008)

rhaa, promis, j'en fais un sur mon mono quand je vais skier!   

oui, je sais, je dois être le seul sur Macgé à faire encore du Mono...


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

Oh qui c'est qui a tout essuyé ici ??  :rateau: 

Je pars en VIKEND et je suis content !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

ouah l'ôt hé! même pas de cafke. Pfff


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2008)

Vu le bruit que ça fait, ça doit être une kawa


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

Un scooter 125 cm3, un pote veut me venir me chercher gare du Nord pour aller gare du Lion, il voulait savoir si la valise était pas trop grosse


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2008)

Ouai je sais pas jouer et alors ?? Beetov il était bien sourd et bah personne le faisait chier !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=a1hGGIaOAPM

[YOUTUBE]a1hGGIaOAPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Mars 2008)

Génial...C'est du Satie...ou presque.  



Plus je te regarde et plus je te trouve un faux air de Jonathan Higgins.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Génial...C'est du Satie...ou presque.




 :rose:  




Jose Culot a dit:


> Plus je te regarde et plus je te trouve un faux air de Jonathan Higgins.



De magnum ??? :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Mars 2008)

Vi.....De profil sur ta vidéo c'est tout à fait ça.




Je mets aux voix.....!


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai je sais pas jouer et alors ?? Beetov il était bien sourd et bah personne le faisait chier !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'aurais pu le faire en petite tenue  (cf. tes magnifiques AP) on aurait pu oublier la zic quoique.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> *T'aurais pu le faire en petite tenue*  (cf. tes magnifiques AP) on aurait pu oublier la zic quoique.



La prochaine fois


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2008)

Notez qu'il est quand même en chaussettes !


----------



## Pooley (25 Avril 2008)

:hosto:

des cas désespérés que je vous dit docteur!


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2008)

*Mais où suis-je tombée?? *


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> *Mais où suis-je tombée?? *



Ah ça !  
:mouais: 
 

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Avril 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> *Mais où suis-je tombée?? *




Dans quelle étagère ???  :rose:


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Dans quelle étagère ???  :rose:





Je me le demande aussi!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]kg4K_p3M__s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Jd6lIF3LaFw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Youtube a dit:
			
		

> This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Une vidéo  quoi que ​


----------



## kasarus (28 Mai 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Truc machin chose bidule chouette




( tu ) N'As c'teu Rixe?


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> blah blah​



[gv]5426740184160687942&hl=en[/gv]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [gv]5426740184160687942&hl=en[/gv]​


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

[gv]1791937082302136161[/gv]​


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai rêvé ou ça dit "Beau cul" à la fin là ?:rose::rateau::love:
D'façon, je m'en fous, je pourrais jamais être ton ami ni ton amie.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai rêvé ou ça dit "Beau cul" à la fin là ?:rose::rateau::love:
> D'façon, je m'en fous, je pourrais jamais être ton ami ni ton amie.



Oui, c'est ça qu'il dit.
Il parle de moi.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça qu'il dit.
> Il parle de moi.



ah bah zut, c'est aussi comme ça qu'Eniluap m'appelle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah zut, c'est aussi comme ça qu'Eniluap m'appelle !



Ben, le qualificatif a déjà été utilisé, entre autres, par Clint Eastwood en 1975, pour son film "La sanction" (Clint Eastwood, George Kennedy), mais "Beau Cul", dans ce film, c'est une nana (genre "tout dans le maillot deux pièces, rien sous la tignasse &#8230; Blonde") !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (4 Juillet 2008)

Ouais c'est nul mais avec quatre mojitos dans le pif c'était chouette 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AybK5gSu60Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AybK5gSu60Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
​


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2008)

J'ai déjà vu ce genre de vidéo sur YouTube, mais tu n'es de loin pas ridicule dans la réalisation. 

Bravo


----------



## Tyite Bulle (5 Juillet 2008)

Oui normalement on voit ça sur du Daft Punk. "Daft bodies" ou bien "Daft hand" (harder, better, faster, stronger) mais on avait pas ça sous la main


----------



## benkenobi (5 Juillet 2008)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> Ouais c'est nul mais avec quatre mojitos dans le pif c'était chouette
> 
> ​




J'adore !!


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

... Un soir, il y a presque un an, Photo Booth on.... Une déclaration après avoir découvert Garage Band, gavé Itunes de mes tracks et toutes les magnifiques possibilités de mon tout nouveau Mac :rose:


[gv]-3652560474874235258[/gv]

:rose::love:

R.


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ... Un soir, il y a presque un an, Photo Booth on.... Une déclaration après avoir découvert Garage Band, gavé Itunes de mes tracks et toutes les magnifiques possibilités de mon tout nouveau Mac :rose:
> 
> 
> :rose::love:
> ...



Ben alors tu finis même pas à poils ??? C'est nul...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Ben alors tu finis même pas à poils ??? C'est nul...



Ptain mais quel mort de faim celui là...  

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est nul... 
il a bien de la chance ce mac...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain mais quel mort de faim celui là...



genre...


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Ben alors tu finis même pas à poils ??? C'est nul...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain mais quel mort de faim celui là...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est nul...
> il a bien de la chance ce mac...  :love:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> genre...



C'est la fin de la journée messieurs ? 

R.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> C'est la fin de la journée messieurs ?
> 
> R.



Ah non! Ils sont tout le temps comme ça... et là... ils sont civilisés


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah non! Ils sont tout le temps comme ça... et là... ils sont civilisés




des forums somme toute ?

Merci Craquounette pour l'info  

R.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ... Un soir, il y a presque un an, Photo Booth on.... Une déclaration après avoir découvert Garage Band, gavé Itunes de mes tracks et toutes les magnifiques possibilités de mon tout nouveau Mac :rose:
> 
> 
> [gv]-3652560474874235258[/gv]
> ...



On peut caresser ton chat?


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> On peut carresser ton chat?




Il accepte uniquement les caresses de sa maîtresse :love:

R. Maaaw. Voilà merci, on passe à autre chose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> et là... ils sont civilisés


Certes... Je confirme 
Sinon, en temps normal, ce sont de véritables porcs, des bêtes lubriques, des gueux priapiques qui tapent leurs posts la bave aux lèvre... La honte et la lie de la gent masculine. 

Dire que leurs douces compagnes ignorent tout de leurs agissements sournois sur ces forums...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> On peut caresser ton chat?



Qu'est-ce que je disais?
Voilà bien un des pires de la bande... Il avance toujours louvoyant, prompt à manier le sous-entendu fangeux...


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2008)

Une martienne qui passe et les voilà tous en chaleur :affraid:


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2008)

Bon, on peut revenir dans le sujet s'il-vous-plait... 

Mais que fait la modération ????  :modo:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Octobre 2008)

MODERATION !!!!   

Inadmissible tous ces propos calomnieux... sauf concernant le chevelu, je confirme, c'est un obsédé de la pire espèce... quant au corse patibulaire, pardonnez lui, l'alcool les drogues et les maladies vénériennes ont eu raison de son cerveau depuis longtemps... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Une martienne qui passe et les voilà tous en chaleur :affraid:



Pas moi!... Je sais me tenir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... quant au corse patibulaire, pardonnez lui, l'alcool les drogues et les maladies vénériennes ont eu raison de son cerveau depuis longtemps... :rateau:



Nan môssieur! Naaaaaaan Môôôssieur!!!


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas moi!... Je sais me tenir...



Arf, j'aime ton humour débordant...


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2008)

vous entendez ?
le bruit&#8230;

:affraid:

un aspirateur 


Bon, on revient aux videos. Merci.


----------



## joanes (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ... Un soir, blha blah blah :rose:
> 
> 
> _Le Doc que c'est pas le Doc_​
> ...



T'ain il a bien changé le Doc  :mouais:


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

[gv]-3577259095542061595&hl=fr[/gv]





Et pour créer une dynamique... A votre tour avec en musique de fond, celle de Monsieur De Roubaix !



R.


Merciiiiiiiiiiii Human-Fly, que Lalo Schifrin et Bruce Lee soit avec toi !


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Et pour créer une dynamique... A votre tour avec en musique de fond, celle de Monsieur De Roubaix !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>




Moi, en Bidibule !!!! J'adooooooore ! Merciiiiii :rose::love:

(Ceux de moins de 30 ans peuvent pas connaître )


----------



## benkenobi (23 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Moi, en Bidibule !!!! J'adooooooore ! Merciiiiii :rose::love:
> 
> (Ceux de moins de 30 ans peuvent pas connaître )



C'est marrant, moi j'appelais ça les culbutos...

Mais j'ai moins de 30 ans (pas beaucoup mais quand même ).


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Et pour créer une dynamique... A votre tour avec en musique de fond, celle de Monsieur De Roubaix !



Tu peux me filer le numéro de ton dealer  ?? stp ?!


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu peux me filer le numéro de ton dealer  ?? stp ?!



Je fonctionne uniquement à la joie de vivre 

R.


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

elles ont l'air bien coquines les siamoises là :rose:


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

:mouais: heu non, c'était pas le but mais bon, j'vais faire attention, effectivement....


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

:affraid: Doucement, c'est un forum de nerds sensibles tout de même


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est ici qu'on peut faire son auto-promo ? À partir de combien de pages consacrées à soi-même ça devient insupportable ?


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on peut faire son auto-promo ? À partir de combien de pages consacrées à soi-même ça devient insupportable ?


On attend la tienne


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on peut faire son auto-promo ? À partir de combien de pages consacrées à soi-même ça devient insupportable ?



Bah ça va vite tu sais, ça dépend après des lecteurs et des posteurs, chez certain j'ai cracké mon forfait rapidement, chez d'autres j'ai encore beaucoup de crédits, sans parler de ceux pour qui je suis en illimité


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

[GV]5900321644418977913[/GV]​


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bWtqR6gjpKE[/YOUTUBE]​
_Le monde est mur de réalités contre lequel je m'écrase_


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un as-t-il une corde ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Quelqu'un as-t-il une corde ?



J'en ai tout un stock ... quelle longueur ??


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Novembre 2008)

p'tain le grug il jouait déjà dans des polars des années 30


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2008)

-


[gv]-3371590874057566077[/gv]​ 


4:40 
En vrai ça dure 25 mn, alors je vous ai mis une jolie chanson pour accompagner.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> 4:40
> En vrai ça dure 25 mn, alors je vous ai mis une jolie chanson pour accompagner.



:mouais: Tu sais ce que je lui dis au Gremlin :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> -
> 
> 
> [gv]-3371590874057566077[/gv]​
> ...



Ptain, 25 mn et même pas une scène de Q !!!... remboursez...


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Décembre 2008)

Note pour Benjamin.
Pense à donner ses étrennes à Grug, qu'il paye ses sharewares.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Décembre 2008)

Grug ou les vidéos que vous auriez toujours voulu faire mais jamais osé. 

 :rose:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (12 Février 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AdMzrVrTQko&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AdMzrVrTQko&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Ah, c'est plus sympa a regarder qu'un blob, c'est sûr... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2009)

Quoiqu'un blob explosé, même de qualité, ça ne doit pas être très ragoutant :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]31hHgYHp6cQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

Publications en cours ... pour le moment 

edit : peur :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

*[Mode Marie-Thérèse Porchet née Bertholet/ON]*
_Vendredi soir, la petite équipe du 110 s'est fait un petit coup du putsh au château, mais on a rit, mais on a rit  :love: :modo: :affraid: Mais non, pas celui de Gland&#8230; l'autre&#8230; celui de la salle de jeu  Et les bonus du dvd c'est du grand n'importe quoi mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon  Ah pitin, la cinématophilie, c'est grandiose 
_*[Mode Marie-Thérèse Porchet née Bertholet/OFF]*

On se disait entre nous qu'il fallait qu'on refasse d'autres trucs ensemble pour ce fil, les duos Bassou-Doc des débuts ça manque aux abdominaux de tout le monde.


Edit: Non, svp pas de définition de la cinématophilie ici, y'a des mineurs il parait


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> On se disait entre nous qu'il fallait qu'on refasse d'autres trucs ensemble pour ce fil, les duos Bassou-Doc des débuts ça manque aux abdominaux de tout le monde.


C'est tout le problème ! J'ai quelques idées, mais benji ne veut pas payer pour les 2000 figurants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est tout le problème ! J'ai quelques idées, mais benji ne veut pas payer pour les 2000 figurants.



:affraid: Ça y est, le voilà qui se prend pour Cecil Billet de Mille !


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

ça va encore finir en film de gladiateur, avec soldats en jupette


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> On se disait entre nous qu'il fallait qu'on refasse d'autres trucs ensemble pour ce fil, les duos Bassou-Doc des débuts ça manque aux abdominaux de tout le monde.



  Oui, y a suffisamment de bras cassés par ici capables de nous produire quelque-chose de tout à fait valable. 

Je ne sais pas si on peut en dire autant des nouveaux qui débarquent sur ces forums chaque jour. J'aimerais bien qu'ils me donnent tort.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> ça va encore finir en film de gladiateur, avec soldats en jupette


Mauvaise langue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Bien au contraire, paraît qu'elle est plutôt bonne.


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

:rose:


flatteur va 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> Mauvaise langue



Les piliers du bar en jupette, un camescope et hop on peut vendre ça sous la Rubrique _Amateurs_, ça se vend bien dans certains milieux


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Les piliers du bar en jupette, un camescope et hop on peut vendre ça sous la Rubrique _Amateurs_, ça se vend bien dans certains milieux



On en a un beau spécimen plus haut...  Mais l'Amok est timide face à la caméra.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Je vous signale que les spartiates et autres guerriers antiques n'avaient pas de portes jarretelles ou de strings en cuir !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vous signale que les spartiates et autres guerriers antiques n'avaient pas de portes jarretelles ou de strings en cuir !


Oui enfin Pour qui a subi "300", Amok et moi en jupette, c'est Jane Birkin et un volant de badminton.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> ça va encore finir en film de gladiateur, avec soldats en jupette



Ca peut être une bonne idée pour animer le stand du Pommier en Septembre


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca peut être une bonne idée pour animer le stand du Pommier en Septembre



Et bien entendu, tu es volontaire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ce qui serait pas mal, c'est que ce fil reste ouvert... non ? ... :sleep:


Précisément. Retour à la dernière vidéo postée :

[YOUTUBE]31hHgYHp6cQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Précisément. Retour à la dernière vidéo postée



Que j'avais ratée !!!!!!! 
Bon, Le Suisse, dans mon bureau, et tout de suite !!!!! Etaler comme ca notre vie au nez du premier nioub venu... :rose:


Puisque c'est comme ca, ce soir je vais aller mater une vidéo chez Squal. Dans Squal.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2009)

Va donc te dissoudre l'existence dans les bras noueux du Squal. 

Mais penses-tu à l'éducation de ton fiston? Ton petit Nicolas. Il affronte la vie - elle le lui rend bien d'ailleurs - du haut de ses petites cannes toutes fraîches et frêles, tel un jeune faon à contresens sur une autoroute.

Je sais bien que sa mère l'a renié dès la naissance, préférant les frasques mondaines de la vie d'artiste aux joies qu'aurait pu lui offrir le rôle de mère que le destin lui avait tracé, mais le petit mérite mieux qu'un père trop souvent absent et aux m&#339;urs... 

... je m'arrête là. Tu sais bien de quoi je parle. 

Penses-y. Pour lui, pour toi. Et pour nous tous.


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c35_8n5rL-M&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c35_8n5rL-M&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qLqk4RvTnF0[/YOUTUBE]


On fait pas gaffe aux quelques erreurs  (incroyable comment juste une petite caméra fait tout foirer :mouais


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On fait pas gaffe aux quelques erreurs  (incroyable comment juste une petite caméra fait tout foirer :mouais



Et comment, qu'on va y faire gaffe, on va t'éplucher tout ça en détail, ouais ! 

  

EDIT : Arf ! Première erreur ! :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2009)

Tant que Alem voit pas le massacre sur les arpèges à 1'25 les accords a 1'48 et 2'00 (ça fait beaucoup quand même :mouais, je devrais survivre


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tant que Alem voit pas le massacre sur les arpèges à 1'25 les accords a 1'48 et 2'00 (ça fait beaucoup quand même :mouais, je devrais survivre



Entendu.

C'est horrible.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> [JENTUBE]qLqk4RvTnF0[/JENTUBE]
> 
> 
> On fait pas gaffe aux quelques erreurs  (incroyable comment juste une petite caméra fait tout foirer :mouais


File dans ta chambre écouter l'intégrale des Ramones et des Stooges au lieux de nous polluer les oreilles avec du sous Yngwie Malmsteen!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

Ah non ; moi j'ai apprit cette chanson parce que je la trouve géniale, l'autre burne l'a reprise pour montrer à tout le monde que c'était lui le meilleur (enfin... celui qui faisait le plus de notes par seconde), ça change pas mal de choses


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

La toccata en ré mineur, une chanson ? 



Un tube un peu trop entendu, peut-être...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

On devrait casser les doigts de tous ceux qui font du tapping!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On devrait casser les doigts de tous ceux qui font du tapping!


Et qu'on leur arrache les burnes!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La toccata en ré mineur, une chanson ?
> 
> 
> 
> Un tube un peu trop entendu, peut-être...




:mouais::mouais::mouais:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On devrait casser les doigts de tous ceux qui font du tapping!



Ben essaie de faire les deux passages en picking, le 1er est infaisable a la meme vitesse (2 notes sur la corde de si et une sur celle de mi donc l'aller-retour est pas faisable, et en legato ça sonne beaucoup moins bien) et l'autre c'est pas beaucoup mieux...

(Je suis sur que j'aurais les passages tapping aux doigts et avec un son clair les réactions auraient été un peu différente... )


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

Ce que tu joues dans ta vidéo, ce n'est pas la Toccata et fugue en ré mineur de mon camarade Jean Sébastien Bach ?


Si si, je l'ai reconnue !

Et trop entendue, c'est un avis tout personnel qui n'a rien à voir avec ta prestation


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

(Juste la toccata, pas la fugue  )

Oui, mais quand tu dis que c'est pas une chanson... Autant qu'on dise que je la joue mal, ou que ça fait du sous-malmsteen je m'en fout un peu et je peux très bien comprendre, mais qu'on dise que ça soit pas une chanson... :mouais:

Trop entendue peut-être, mais ça reste un des plus grands putains de trucs jamais écrit...


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

Ben c'est un truc pour orgue à l'origine, et je n'ai jamais entendu de paroles mises dessus (par contre des adaptations, des tonnes). D'où mon air dubitatif.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

Je vois pas le rapport avec les paroles là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport avec les paroles là...



Cherche dans ton dico la différence entre "musique" et "chanson", tu comprendras ce qu'ils cherchent à te dire !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Autant qu'on dise que je la joue mal, ou que ça fait du sous-malmsteen je m'en fout un peu et je peux très bien comprendre


Ah nan j'ai pas dit que tu la jouais mal. Mais même quand c'est Malmsteen qui la joue, ce genre de prouesse technique c'est insupportable


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan j'ai pas dit que tu la jouais mal.



Ou alors, tu l'as pas dit fort


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cherche dans ton dico la différence entre "musique" et "chanson", tu comprendras ce qu'ils cherchent à te dire !




Après si vous commencez à titiller sur le vocabulaire... :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

tututu jeune guitariste en herbe, ces termes sont important quand même&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

Je trouves ça un peu bizarre d'appeler la toccata une musique, c'est tout... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

En fait, c'est une "pièce classique" exactement.

J'avais pas eu l'occasion de voir ta vidéo, voilà qui est fait.
Bon. Je zappe les "pains", parce que tu les as repéré de toi même.

Travaille ta justesse des sons, et la précision de ton toucher main gauche*.
Et aussi essaye de virer les sons parasites 
Utilises d'avantage de doigts sur ton tapping aussi 

* j'ai l'impression que tu attaques pas assez franchement tes notes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

Et d'une façon générale, la musique, on la joue, alors qu'une chanson, on la chante (éventuellement en jouant son accompagnement) !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Travaille ta justesse des sons, et la précision de ton toucher main gauche*.
> Et aussi essaye de virer les sons parasites
> Utilises d'avantage de doigts sur ton tapping aussi
> 
> * j'ai l'impression que tu attaques pas assez franchement tes notes.




Ouép, c'est à peu près ce que mon prof de m'a dit de corriger


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

Tu as commencé à travailler le sweeping ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

J'ai pas mal de facilités pour le sweeping (c'est pas comme le tapping qui me les brises royal ), en le bossant 15/20min par soir à partir de janvier pendant 3semaines j'avais atteint un niveau correct (une gamme d'arpèges des bases sur 6cordes je le passait en doubles croches entre 150 et 180 selon les bons jours et les moins bon, puis après sur les mini-arpèges sur les 3 dernieres cordes plus vite, mais un peu plus brouillon si tu vois ce que je veux dire ).

Mais après avec les gammes j'ai un peu laissé tomber, et ca fait qq mois que je m'entraine plus du tout dessus (bon remarque ca fait 1 mois que j'ai pas fait d'exercices de technique, alors que j'avais réussi à me forcer à faire des exos et gammes tout les jours pendant qq semaines, ça se perd vite... :sleep, mais j'ai encore quelques restes  
(Par exemple là en tombant sur la partition de one, j'arrive à passer tranquillou le petit arpège du 1er solo acoustique ; mais bon vu que la grosse difficulté du sweeping c'est enchainer les arpèges et pas en jouer qu'un seul, j'ai un paquet d'heures de boulot qui me font coucou )

De toutes façons la pendant les vacances j'aurais 1 mois et demi pour bosser tout ça 4/5h par jour au métronome, donc j'm'y remettrais  (Vacances de lycéen powa ! )


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

héhé. c'est cool.

Profites de tes séances de travail technique pour améliorer ta qualité de son et de mise en place, ça n'en sera que plus agréable pour jouer le reste.

ps : si t'as l'occasion, regarde les quelques vidéos qui traînent sur le web à propos de "Mattias "IA" Eklundh" (gratteux / chanteur de freak kitchen). Riche en enseignement de propreté et de maîtrise de son


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> propreté et de maîtrise de son


PWOUAH!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juin 2009)

bon, y a quelques petits 'bémols' mais j'ose  (soyez indulgents  j'apprends et je joue sur une guitare 3/4, j'vous raconte pas comment que ça fait mal :rateau: mais c'est l'intention qui compte :love: )



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h56 ----------

graaah, vilain youtube qu'a pas bien encodé la vidéo en upload  l'est tard, je regarderai à ça demain matin, plus le courage là ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h00 ----------

Hop, corrigé  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnzKdO-vvF8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnzKdO-vvF8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]g_VGfHF9Das[/YOUTUBE]​
Edit: purée c'est pas syncho avec mon vieux Mac.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

*KILL THE PIVES!!! *


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit: purée c'est pas syncho avec mon vieux Mac.



Stevie Lepers est né :love:

souvent encore j'y pense


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2009)

Dis ? t'as la version en marinière aussi ? Ça ferait souvenir de vacaannhaanncceee :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

Non, pas en marinière, mais j'ai d'autres idées&#8230;  :love: Toutes plus follllles les unes que les autres.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toutes plus follllles les unes que les autres.



Ah bah voilà, parlons de modérateurs justement


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tkO3ivhOCQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toutes plus follllles les unes que les autres.


c'est clair, d'ailleurs les plus virils ici sont les homos patentés... tout le reste n'est que hétérofolles qui ne font  que des histoires de bonnes femmes


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]tkO3ivhOCQ8[/YOUTUBE]




Le clavecin à 15 doigts, chapeau  

Du grand art :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Le clavecin à 15 doigts, chapeau
> 
> Du grand art :love:



 :love: Notons la tentative pour cacher le port de la Rollex...


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Le clavecin à 15 doigts, chapeau
> 
> Du grand art :love:



Et en plus, il arrive à le faire sonner comme un orgue :king:, son clavecin 
Le pied !   :style:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)

Juste un essai de : FrameByFrame  couplé avec un essai de imovie09  :mouais::hein::afraid:
que je n'avais pas essayé faut absolument que je retrouve une version précédente.

[YOUTUBE]1diXoswOcgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

La bande son, ça ne serait pas Emerson Lake and Palmer (ou Weather Report, mais là, j'y crois moins) ?


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2009)

(ce post à été publié, puis supprimé, dans une autre discussion, finalement, je le reposte ici, histoire de pas éparpiller, merci de votre compréhension.)

[YOUTUBE]KHGqtpUhGn0[/YOUTUBE]

Pour info : cette vidéo a été faites en moins de 3 heures (je sais, c'est beaucoup, mais je n'avais pas ouvert imovie depuis la version 6, et j'ai beaucoup joué avec les effets sonores)
en gros 20 minutes pour l'animation, le reste pour la "postproduction" (textes et sons/ montage)
C'est à la portée du premier venu. l'animation a été faite avec : FrameByFrame (un freeware)
et la webcam integrée du mac, la post prod avec imovie (livré avec votre mac)
 
 
Bref, tout ça pour vous dire que ça serait sympa, de temps en temps de produire un peu de contenu (textes, images, dessins, videos, animations) que c'est simple et que vous avez tous les outils à votre disposition.  ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]XjYv6_GrdmA[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2009)

Gourmande ! 


 :love:


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2009)

Ca me fait penser a Pinkie Pou vos vidéos là...
Vous vous rappelez de ce personnage?

[YOUTUBE]oVbMrUMM6vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]_lgz-04Klr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

ah nan mais nan :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2010)

Bah si


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

T'étais chez toi au moins ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2010)

Bah ouais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2010)

Face à tant de talent, je ne peux que me taire...    :king: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Face à tant de talent, je ne peux que me taire...    :king: :love:


profites en pour t'incliner aussi ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2010)

C'est la tempête


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est la tempête


Tu connais le proverbe: tempête en janvier t'en chie en février.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu connais le proverbe: tempête en janvier t'en chie en février.



Nan, il s'est gourré, il voulait dire "t'en pète", donc le bon proverbe, c'est "cassoulet au diner, t'en pète toute la soirée" !


----------



## House M.D. (15 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Face à tant de talent, je ne peux que me taire...



Comme ça t'éviteras de respirer, c'est pas bête cette idée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2010)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Comme ça t'éviteras de respirer, c'est pas bête cette idée



C'est étrange, cette faculté qu'ont certains de pouvoir poster avec les dix doigts nichés dans le cul...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Par contre pour se déplacer avec mon mode de propulsion c'est beaucoup moins efficace


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]Y2dyei-I4-M[/YOUTUBE]
..​P.S. : À bientôt 40 piges, je ne suis toujours pas foutu de conjuguer correctement des verbes au prétérit et je vous emmerde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> [YOUTUBE]Y2dyei-I4-M[/YOUTUBE]
> ..​P.S. : À bientôt 40 piges, je ne suis toujours pas foutu de conjuguer correctement des verbes au prétérit et je vous emmerde.


:love::love:


----------



## freefalling (26 Novembre 2010)

- - -
PhotoBooth + iGlasses - one shot without any editing  (only soundtrack)​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> http://vimeo.com/17215673


[YOUTUBE]0y3WL_LiE6Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2010)

Mouahahahahahaha !!!! Les deux mannequins de chez Olida® en slip ! 
  

Rhââââââââ !!!! Je peux plus donner de vert à ces deux fracassés du couscoussier ! 

:love:


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2010)

J'ai fait cartouche commune il m'en restait une pour Doc en stock (on dirait du Tintin tiens ! )
Vous êtes vraiment trop fort pour les réponses, une vraie partie de ping pong ! Encore encore !:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les deux mannequins de chez Olida® en slip!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2011)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Et donc ?
Le rapport avec le sujet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et donc ?
> Le rapport avec le sujet ?



L'expression d'une certaine perplexité devant certaines choses lues ici et là. 

Vu pieu : faire connaître le sujet à quelques nouveaux en vaine de créativité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'expression d'une certaine perplexité devant certaines choses lues ici et là.
> 
> Vu pieu : faire connaître le sujet à quelques nouveaux en vaine de créativité.



Alors reste dans le thème du sujet au moins...
Parce que poster une pochette de disque ici, ça n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors reste dans le thème du sujet au moins...
> Parce que poster une pochette de disque ici, ça n'a aucun intérêt.



Il y a un lien en cliquant sur la pochette.

PS : ok je ferai mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a un lien en cliquant sur la pochette.
> 
> PS : ok je ferai mieux la prochaine fois



Ben ouais, je sais pas
Fais comme le doc, fous toi en slip et danse, j'en sais rien, mais fais un truc !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CDndIscFgWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2011)

Hin hin hin


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2011)

Cet homme devrait prendre davantage de médicaments. :hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2011)

en tout cas, Ben Webo n'est pas mort lui...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Cet homme devrait prendre davantage de médicaments. :hosto:



De quoi avez vous besoin


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> De quoi avez vous besoin



de drogue, t'as quoi ? mescaline t'as ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2011)

Oh la belle Apple Remote


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> de drogue, t'as quoi ? mescaline t'as ?



J'ai les cactus.... plus qu'à extraire :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai les cactus.... plus qu'à extraire :love:


cool !
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Le1Kh6R5fyg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DocEvil (30 Septembre 2012)

.
[DM]xtzbti_smile_fun[/DM]
.​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2012)

lyrics pour suivre ce qui précède 

, though your heart is aching
, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds in the sky

You'll get by if you smile
With your fear and sorrow
 and maybe tomorrow
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just

Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear may be ever so near

That's the time you must keep on trying
, what's the use of crying
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just

, though your heart is aching
, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds in the sky
You'll get by

If you 
Through your fear and sorrow
 and maybe tomorrow
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just 

That's the time you must keep on trying
, what's the use of crying
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> .
> [DM]xtzbti_smile_fun[/DM]
> .​



Aucun doute, IL est de retour :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2012)

Ouaip


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2012)

Je suis plus fan de sa variation de "La situation du Scribe" par A CHABAT.

Mé bon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2012)

Un jour que je m'emmerd.... devant mon Mac, j'ai inventé le bonneteau belge ....
En fait, j'aurais dû m'abstenir ! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16883143/jeu.mov​


----------



## DocEvil (2 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour que je m'emmerd.... devant mon Mac, j'ai inventé le bonneteau belge ....
> En fait, j'aurais dû m'abstenir !
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16883143/jeu.mov​


Mouhahahahahaha ! :love: T'as de beaux restes Dude !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour que je m'emmerd.... devant mon Mac, j'ai inventé le bonneteau belge ....
> En fait, j'aurais dû m'abstenir !
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16883143/jeu.mov​




Mékilékon ! :love:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2013)

la coiffeuse et l'ipad


edit : je me suis trompé de fil. je voulais poster aux actu amusantes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> la coiffeuse et l'ipad
> 
> 
> edit : je me suis trompé de fil. je voulais poster aux actu amusantes....



Oui oui !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> edit : je me suis trompé de fil. je voulais poster aux actu amusantes....


Rhalala, ces newbs, ce sont de vraies quiches :love: 


Dom'


----------

